# Mike Dean: l'arbitro che esulta ai gol del Tottenham. Video.



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

Esistono gli arbitri tifosi. Sembra proprio di sì, guardando le immagini di Make Dean, arbitro della Premier League e, a quanto pare, grande tifoso del Tottenham. Il fatto, e non è la prima volta che accade, si è verificato nel corso del match tra Tottenham e Aston Villa. Dopo il gol messo a segno da Moussa Dembele, il signor Dean, con tanto di fischietto alla bocca, ha esultato mani all'aria.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)




----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

Ahahahahhaha eroe!


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2015)

Per me è una cosa vergognosa.. se fosse successo in Italia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Novembre 2015)

Fintantoché arbitra in modo oggettivo non ci vedo nulla di male, però in caso di errore umano è veramente troppo esposto


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2015)

Hahahafa


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2015)

L'ultima scena è pazzesca! Ahahahahahah


----------



## Arrigo4ever (5 Novembre 2015)

Se è una persona corretta ed onesta io invece avrei timore di essere del Tottenham : per non essere accusato di essere di parte potrebbe invece "involonatariamente" svantaggiarli parecchio .


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Novembre 2015)

Ahahahahah EROE!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Novembre 2015)

Si sa quanti rigore contro/a favore del Tottenham ha dato quando arbitrava la sua squadra del cuore?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Novembre 2015)

Ma seriamente?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Novembre 2015)

ahahhahaha non riesce a trattenersi...ci mancava solo che andava ad abbracciare l'autore del gol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2015)

ahahah l'ultima è fantastica.


----------



## wildfrank (5 Novembre 2015)

Eticamente allucinante...ma si sa che fine ha fatto il guardalinee gobbo del non-gol di Muntari?


----------



## 666psycho (5 Novembre 2015)

poco professionale cmq..


----------



## S T B (6 Novembre 2015)

Io non potrei mai arbitrare. Non solo mi verrebbe difficile con il Milan, ma anche con juve e Inter... 
Questo tizio però dovrebbe trattenersi, così rischia il linciaggio


----------



## Heaven (6 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me è una cosa vergognosa.. se fosse successo in Italia



Se fosse successo in Italia, appunto. Lì la mentalità è diversa, è possibile che arbitri in modo assolutamente oggettivo, e quindi non c'è niente di troppo vergognoso.


----------



## bmb (7 Novembre 2015)

Non ci vuole tanto ad essere imparziali. Il problema è fischiare i rigori giusti.


----------



## folletto (2 Febbraio 2016)

spettacolo



wildfrank ha scritto:


> ma si sa che fine ha fatto il guardalinee gobbo del non-gol di Muntari?



ha smesso alla fine di quella stagione e già si sapeva prima della partita


----------



## addox (3 Febbraio 2016)

Un grande.


----------



## DannySa (3 Febbraio 2016)

Troppo divertente.


----------



## Baggio (3 Febbraio 2016)

Cioè io una cosa così potrei capirla nel campionato Messicano o in quello Qatariota

Ma cavolo in PREMIER, eroe indiscusso


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Bè essere tifosi è normale. Quando feci l'arbitro, alle riunioni veniva qualche arbitro di serie A e tutti o quasi hanno la squadra del cuore. Ovviamente serve professionalità e più discrezione  in sezione da noi nessuno ha mai ammesso per quale squadra facessero il tifo ehehe


----------

